# down wind sailing norsea 27



## emarantzf (Dec 10, 2010)

My partner and i are either going to buy a northsea 27, liberty 28 or pearson triton and plan to sail west from Hawaii with the trades. Looking for the most comfortable ride (wondering about the downwind sailing characteristics of these three boats). Thanks for any info/experience. Liz


----------

